# CG's Ecosmart



## ironman (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Guys 
Just a quickie before I decide to place an order -
Has anyone been using Chemical Guy's ECOSMART-RU

If so whats the general opinion??

I quite like the looks of this as there is no dillution needed which makes life that bit easier!!!:thumb:

Or are there better alternatives

Cheers in advance

IM


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

at 1st never got on with it then tryed it about a month later, like cg one i use it mixed with onr 50/50 (watered down onr) only mixing about 250ml at a time, spraying on panel getting the thick of the dust off then i spray and buff with another microfiber towel:thumb: (works for me). Sometimes buff with v7 or optimum gloss enhancer.


----------

